# Rockler large blank plate bushing insert.....



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey gang, 
Having a problem finding an 1 1/4" bushing to fit the 1 1/4" bushing adapter insert that fits my Rockler plate. That's the only size that fits my plate. 
It was a large blank plate ( new style ) I drill to accept my Ryobi. 
Just about every bushing set I am finding is either 1 3/16" or 1 3/8" OD.

Can I make one to fit out of the blank insert I purchased or am I SOL ? 
Rockler doesn't even sell a 1 1/4" OD bushing, yet that's all they offer for the large plate ?
I have been getting very frustrated with them lately for things like this. I could understand if it were a discontinued model but its actually the new and improved model they just came out with.
WTF ?

If I absolutely have to I'll just make an insert out of acrylic and buy what ever insert set is most widely used by manufacturers so I'll be set for the vast majority of templates and what now. 
Or I could just make 2 or 3 different sizes to cover them all. I have loads of sheet acrylic in 0.220 and 0.180 something thickness. I could take some weldon and glue up a couple pieces together, use the circle cutter on my drill press, blah blah blah........... if I have to. But damn it.... I shouldn't have to ya know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

see below



======



Duane867 said:


> Hey gang,
> Having a problem finding an 1 1/4" bushing to fit the 1 1/4" bushing adapter insert that fits my Rockler plate. That's the only size that fits my plate.
> It was a large blank plate ( new style ) I drill to accept my Ryobi.
> Just about every bushing set I am finding is either 1 3/16" or 1 3/8" OD.
> ...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I thought that's what I would have to do. ( sort'a why I mentioned it above. already have the ring too...) 
But really... a guy shouldn't have to do that. I mean why sell an bushing insert in a size no one makes bushings for. and then offer it to fit your brand new line of plates. 

Its just a PITA. Guess I'll just have to buy my choice of bushings a head of time then so I can make the shoulder the right depth and diameter correct.
Aye yi yi.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I know what you mean,PITA , but I'm sure you are not the 1st.that ran into that error,,,maybe grab the guy behind the counter..and say what the heck..

But it's quick and easy fix, just like below..two drill bits and you have it done in about 5 mins. or less.. I do suggest the 1 1/2" size,,1 3/16" bit is hard to come by but the 1 1/2" is in most sets....along with the 1 3/4" ...

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/17288-jim.html

guides
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208
========

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=47249&cat=1,43000,51208

=======


Duane867 said:


> I thought that's what I would have to do. ( sort'a why I mentioned it above. already have the ring too...)
> But really... a guy shouldn't have to do that. I mean why sell an bushing insert in a size no one makes bushings for. and then offer it to fit your brand new line of plates.
> 
> Its just a PITA. Guess I'll just have to buy my choice of bushings a head of time then so I can make the shoulder the right depth and diameter correct.
> Aye yi yi.....


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Bob !

I think what I'll have to do 1st though is mount the blank insert in the plate and put a 1/4 or 1/8th inch spiral bit in the router and run it up through so I get true center location. 
Then take the plate over to the drill press.
Sound good ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I suggest you screw the ring plate to some scrap stock,chuck up a 1/16" bit in the drill press,use the bit and the hole to line it up then clamp it in place.

Once it's in place cut the bigger hole 1st. (i/8" deep) then cut out the center hole,then chuck up the bigger bit one more time and clean out the hole one more time,use the smaller bit to cut a pocket hole so you can put the guide in place to make sure it's right and it's flat with the plate.once your sure then remove it from the drill press and your set to use it..

You can also use a 1/8" router bit in the table to find the center but the plate has a center mark on it ,just for that type of job 

======
==========



Duane867 said:


> Thanks Bob !
> 
> I think what I'll have to do 1st though is mount the blank insert in the plate and put a 1/4 or 1/8th inch spiral bit in the router and run it up through so I get true center location.
> Then take the plate over to the drill press.
> Sound good ?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on 1-1/2".


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"+1 on 1-1/2"."

Please explain Jim.


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

*Postings*

Sorry guys but what do these last 2 posts have to do with Duanes question ?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> "+1 on 1-1/2"."
> 
> Please explain Jim.


I'm a real fan of the 1-1/2" guides, over the 1-3/16" (Porter Cable standard) ones.

I started with the small ones but replaced the base plate on one of my routers with one of the larger ones after hearing you, BJ and others extoll the virtues. I've still got a 1-3/16" plate on some of my routers (and have both sized bushings) but my "go-to" is 1-1/2". Support of the larger bushing is just too valuable for my uses. 

Using a 1/2" bit in the 1-1/2"OD bushing gives a 1/2" offset. Then using a 1/2" flush bit or a 1/4" bit in a 3/4"OD guide gives you the original size. Handy for duplicating parts, such as the plate I inlaid into my workbench for a pin router arm and the blank plate that replaces it most of the time.

Another advantage is for cutting larger mortises. A 1-1/2" wide slotted template would center mortises up to 1" wide. I haven't needed anything that large yet though the time will come.

I can see why you like the 40mm (even larger) ones and why BJ turns 2" and up guides on his lathe.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jim

to me it is ideal to have an 1 1/2 guide for each router you use regularly. 
if you ever do any template routing you will quickly learn what i mean. 

i have drilled out one plate for each router i own. it makes it simple to do different tasks easily. you will find this out as you go along.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree on the 1-1/2" guides levon. Right now, my go-to router is such because it has the guides. I just need to get in gear and order the 1-3/16" bit for centering, I've got the others.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jim,

try this, its very reasonable and they work great.

Forstner Bit Set - Peachtree Woodworking Supply


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Levon,

That's where I got my 1-1/4" and 1-1/2" bits and where I was going to order the 1-3/16" and 1-3/4" bits. They're certainly very reasonable and it's nice to hear good feedback on them too.

Thank you!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

you know they have to have good stuff, Jim, they are of course from Georgia1


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> I agree on the 1-1/2" guides levon. Right now, my go-to router is such because it has the guides. I just need to get in gear and order the 1-3/16" bit for centering, I've got the others.


Jim - If you are just buying the 1-3/16" forstner for centering, why can't you just use one of (I know ya probably got several) your existing centering pins?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It's needed to line up the smaller guides/plates to drill them out to the 1 1/2" size.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html
========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> It's needed to line up the smaller guides/plates to drill them out to the 1 1/2" size.
> 
> ...


OK, I see what you were doing. I have two types of centering pins. One is the conical like you showed in the one pic and the other is similar to one of them you made, 1-3/16 steel disc with a 1/4" shaft extending from one side and 1/2" shaft on the other.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That'd work too, John.. Though for $8.50 I also add to my forestner collection.  Besides, my drill press permits some lateral movement when I loosen the table to raise or lower it, so I want something with a shaft that compares with the 1-1/2" and 1-3/4" bits in length. Good idea though!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I suggest you screw the ring plate to some scrap stock,chuck up a 1/16" bit in the drill press,use the bit and the hole to line it up then clamp it in place.
> 
> ...


Yup, it does but the problem there is I bought a blank plate and had to drill it to fit my router my self. I know its off center to some degree. Not much mind you but still probably enough to matter using guide bushings. I would feel more comfortable running a bit up through it to find true center and just marking the screw hole locations to locate the insert in the correct spot. 
Then screwing it to a scrap piece ( as per your idea, thank you again ) and using that 1/8th" hole and an 1/8" bit to find center again. From there I feel I would have a little more accurately centered bore to accept the bushings. 
I plan on purchasing a forstner bit set soon anyway so that would work fine.
I wonder how a spade bit would do ? I bet it would just chatter around wouldn't it ?


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rockler item number 29142 is for the P-C type bushings.
I just went through this same dilemma and E-mailed Rockler customer service for the answer.
I got it and it works fine with their blue plate.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

maybe im missing something here but the 1 3/16 bushings should work just fine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

"spade bit" is a no no, ok for ruff holes but not for true flat bottom holes,the pocket hole must be dead on..if not the ring lock nut will not stay in place..

=====








Duane867 said:


> Yup, it does but the problem there is I bought a blank plate and had to drill it to fit my router my self. I know its off center to some degree. Not much mind you but still probably enough to matter using guide bushings. I would feel more comfortable running a bit up through it to find true center and just marking the screw hole locations to locate the insert in the correct spot.
> Then screwing it to a scrap piece ( as per your idea, thank you again ) and using that 1/8th" hole and an 1/8" bit to find center again. From there I feel I would have a little more accurately centered bore to accept the bushings.
> I plan on purchasing a forstner bit set soon anyway so that would work fine.
> I wonder how a spade bit would do ? I bet it would just chatter around wouldn't it ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Most of the 1 3/16 go to a MAX of 7/8" bit, with the 1 1/2" guides you can use the bit to a max of 1 1/4" many of the profile bits are 1 1/4" that's a real plus with the hand type router and in the router table..plus it lets the chips out of the way and out of the hole, many,many advantages with the bigger guides to many to list them all..

Once you have a ski jig you will see many of them 

=======


Mike Gager said:


> maybe im missing something here but the 1 3/16 bushings should work just fine


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the short but sweet version Bob. Now I completely understand why the larger of the two is preferred. 

Hi Roger, 
In my case its not the color of the plate but the diameter of the throat plate inserts that will fit it. The blank plate which I had to purchase to drill for my router has the larger throat plate diameter. Rockler only offers the 1 1/4" diameter bushing insert for the larger diameter adapters that will only fit the large blank plates.


----------

